# Nie startuje KDE

## ANTAL

Po wpisaniu loginu i hasła nie startuje KDE. X-y wracają do loginu i hasła. I tak w kółko. Stało się to bez jakiejś wyraźnej przyczyny z mojej strony. Nie ma żadnego komunikatu o jakichś błędach. Po prostu nie wchodzi KDE. Przedtem wszystko było ok.  Loginy i hasła są wpisywane poprawnie. Spotykam się z tym zjawiskiem pierwszy raz. Nie wiem w czym leży problem...

----------

## kamillys

a używasz kdm'a czy nie?

----------

## ANTAL

Tak, używam kdm. 

Problem jest o tyle dziwaczny, że w zasadzie wyniknął bez żadnego widocznego powodu... Dotyczy nie tylko KDE... Nie startuje również Fluxbox... To samo zjawisko.. Po wciśnięciu Alt+F12 widzę na ekranie rzecz następującą: 

```

Feb 7 22:12:33 nostromo login(pam_unix)[7327] session opened for user antal by (uid=0)

Feb 7 22:12:33 nostromo login(pam_unix)[7327] session closed for user antal

```

czyli wypada na to, że ta sesja konczy sie w momencie poczatku...

Jedyny KDE jaki mi startuje po "startx" jest z poziomu root-a...

Coś jednak znalazłem...

to są logi z kilku ostatnich prób wejścia w KDE:

```

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nostromo 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 4 05:14:30 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  7 21:59:44 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nostromo 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 4 05:14:30 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  7 22:04:22 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

   and start again.

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

```

----------

## daxxx

wywal pam

----------

## ANTAL

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> wywal pam

 

Przepraszam, a możesz coś więcej na ten temat? Byłbym wdzięczny...

----------

## psycepa

hmm nie za bardzo sie na tym znam bo ani kde ani kdm nie uzywam

ale skoro idzie z roota normalnie

to moze pojdzie jesli wyczyscisz katalogi z configami kde czy tam kdma w katalogu domowym uzytkownika ?

nie bardzo tez wiem co ma autentykacja (pam) do startu kde ale tak jak mowilem nie za bardoz sie na tym znam

dodatkowo sprobowalbym jeszcze (a moze nawet przede wszsytkim)

```

rm /tmp/.X0-lock

```

pozdrawiam

----------

## ANTAL

Spróbuję... chociaż przyznam, mam duszę na karku... Dziękuję

Problem dotyczy nie tylko KDE. Również fluxbox-a... Zrobiłem tak jak powiedziałeś (rm /tmp/.X0-lock). Zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie... 

Nic to nie dało... Dalej kręci się wokół kdm... Pojawia się ekran kdm -> login -> hasło -> chwilę ciemno -> ekran kdm -> login..... i tak w kółko...

Spróbuję jeszcze z katalogami...

----------

## damjanek

```
echo "\#!\/bin\/bash" > ~/.xinitrc && echo "exec \`which startkde\`" >> ~/.xinitrc
```

 Powinno załatwić sprawę.

----------

## ANTAL

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "\#!\/bin\/bash" > ~/.xinitrc && echo "exec \`which startkde\`" >> ~/.xinitrc
> ```
> ...

 

niestety... nie załatwiło...

```

nostromo / # echo "\#!\/bin\/bash" > ~/.xinitrc && echo "exec \'which startkde\'" >> /.xinitrc

bash: !\/bin\/bash": event not found

nostromo / #

```

...rozpacz czarna człowieka ogarnia... Może rano coś wymyślę...

Słuchaj, czy to nie powinno być: echo "\#!\/bin/bash" >...itd? Bez tego backslasha między bin a bash.. Bo się czepia, że nie znalazł takiego zdarzenia.....

Próbowałem spod KUser usunać użytkowników (jestem w tej chwili pod KDE jako root, jedyne KDE jakie mi działa) i dodać ich z powrotem. Także bez rezultatu.

----------

## damjanek

Pierwsza linijka w pliku ma wyglądać następująco: 

```
#!/bin/bash
```

Przepraszam za niepoprawny kod podany wcześniej, ale po prostu zasypiam  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

A ze tak spytam - masz dsotep do basha ? Albo do innej powloki, do takiej, ktora sobie wybrales ? Zaloguj sie na roota i podaj wynik 

```
# cat /etc/passwd
```

 Mozesz tez podac wynik

```
# cat /etc/group
```

----------

## ANTAL

podaję oba wyniki...

```

nostromo / # cat /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/share/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

cron:x:16:16:cron:/var/spool/cron:/bin/false

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:sshd:/dev/null:/bin/false

at:x:25:25:at:/var/spool/cron/atjobs:/bin/false

squid:x:31:31:Squid:/var/cache/squid:/bin/false

gdm:x:32:32:GDM:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false

xfs:x:33:33:X Font Server:/etc/X11/fs:/bin/false

games:x:35:35:games:/usr/games:/bin/false

named:x:40:40:bind:/var/bind:/bin/false

mysql:x:60:60:mysql:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash

nut:x:84:84:nut:/var/state/nut:/bin/false

cyrus:x:85:12::/usr/cyrus:/bin/false

vpopmail:x:89:89::/var/vpopmail:/bin/false

alias:x:200:200::/var/qmail/alias:/bin/false

qmaild:x:201:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmaill:x:202:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailp:x:203:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailq:x:204:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailr:x:205:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmails:x:206:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

rpc:x:111:111:added by portage for portmap:/dev/null:/bin/false

messagebus:x:101:407:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/bin/false

haldaemon:x:102:408:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/bin/false

antal:x:500:100::/home/antal:

magda:x:501:100:magda:/home/magda:

nostromo / #   

```

jeśli chodzi o grupy:

```

nostromo / # cat /etc/group

root::0:root,antal,magda

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon,antal

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon,antal,magda

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm,antal

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon,antal,magda

tty:x:5:magda

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon,antal,magda

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,antal,magda

floppy:x:11:root,haldaemon,antal,magda

mail:x:12:mail,magda

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man,magda

cron:x:16:cron,antal,magda

console:x:17:antal,magda

audio:x:18:antal,magda

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,antal,magda

dialout:x:20:root

ftp:x:21:

sshd:x:22:

at:x:25:at

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,antal,magda

squid:x:31:squid

gdm:x:32:gdm

xfs:x:33:xfs

games:x:35:antal,magda

named:x:40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres:x:70:

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,antal,magda

nut:x:84:

usb:x:85:haldaemon,antal,magda

vpopmail:x:89:

users:x:100:games

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate:x:245:

portage:x:250:portage,antal,magda

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

rpc:x:111:

messagebus:x:407:

haldaemon:x:408:haldaemon

plugdev:x:409:antal,magda

nostromo / # 

```

...czyli jest mnie i żony tam sporo... czy ja aby za bardzo nie zaszalałem....

Przy okazji: Mam ogromną prośbę: czy ktoś wie, gdzie mogę znaleźć spis uprawnień użytkowników (co one dają userowi) oraz spis komend linuxa z jakimś sensownym opisem składni, SKUTKÓW itd... Oprócz "man" i różnych HOWTO bo te czytam i wiele takich różnych awarii udało mi się usunąć bez jęczenia na forum. Taki spis pozwoliłby mi uniknąć wielu często nieprzyjemnych błędów. 

Na przykład, obecny problem wynikł w momencie gdy zacząłem dodawać (przynajmniej tak przypuszczam) siebie i żonę na oślep do różnych grup, bo nie mogliśmy się dostać do dysku vfat (acces denied), na którym mamy zgromadzone ważne dla nas pliki (moje prace graficzne, wzorniki haftów maszynowych,  jej dokumenty nauczycielskie potrzebne na bieżąco i trzeba je również zmieniać, zapisywać). Mam książki do linuxa, lecz ani w polskich ani w czeskich nie ma nic na temat choćby uprawnień... Uprzedzając pytanie: TEN dysk (partycja hda5, fat-owska) był przez system zamontowany i widziany.

Nie ukrywam, dopiero się gentoo uczę. Mam ten system niecały miesiąc. I to bardzo nietypowo ustawiony (typowa graficzna stacja robocza z dość ograniczonym netem i multimediami)

Do damjanka: oj, znam ja ten ból... od około miesiąca mam oczy na zapałkach  :Wink: 

czyli to ma wyglądać tak: 

echo "#! /bin/bash" > ~/.xinitrc && echo "exec \'which startkde\'" >> ~/.xinitrc ?

Pytam bo chcę byc pewien. Jedna źle zastosowana komenda już mi raz zrobiła taką sieczkę, że musiałem reinstalować system (mój post w [SOLVED]dotyczącym enlightenmenta-0.17).

----------

## _troll_

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Parse error on line 224 of section InputDevice in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ...

 mozesz sie jakos do tego ustosunkowac? moze jakis plik konfiguracyjny bysmy mogli zobaczyc?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ANTAL

zaraz coś podam... czy wystarczy xorg, make,  rc 

najpierw xorg...

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

 #   Option "Device"      "mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "RIVA TNT2"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "RIVA TNT2"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Ten błąd widziałem... Ale jeszcze nie potrafię zareagować. Natomiast coś innego rzuciło mi sie w tej chwili w oczy: Ja mam kartę graficzną NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64...  A tu jest wpisana RIVA TNT2... Poprzednio miałem w pełnej postaci. ten sam ster "nv" ale to się może różnić typem.

----------

## _troll_

sorry.... ale to jest nieczytelne...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html -> punkt 8 powie Ci jak sprawic, by to sie na forum dalo czytac. przeedytuj posta z configiem.

:: edit ::

do sekcji InputDevice doklep

```
Option "Buttons" "5"
```

powiedz co sie dalej bedzie dzialo....

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## v7n

Dodawanie siebie i zony do roznych grup pozostawie bez komentarza...

Widze, ze dla siebie ( antal ) nie masz ustawionej powloki. Nie wiem, czy to dobrze, czy zle, czy moze w jakis sposob wplynac na niemoznosc logowania sie przez kdm. Strzelam, ze ma to wplyw. Dla upewnienia sie, przelacz sie na tryb txtowy i tam sproboj sie zalogowac.  Jesli to ne pomoze, to do /etc/passwd, tam gdzie masz antal:ble:ble:ble dodaj wpis /bin/bash. Czyli powinno to wygladac tak:

```
antal:x:500:100::/home/antal:/bin/bash
```

Jesli to nie pomoze, to ja juz nie mam pomyslow.

----------

## _troll_

```
man 5 passwd
```

 *manual wrote:*   

> The shell field is the command interpreter the user prefers.  If there is
> 
> nothing in the shell field, the Bourne shell (/bin/sh) is assumed.

 standardowa instalacja gentoo zawiera /bin/sh

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ANTAL

nadal nic...

...spróbuje mu wpisać /bin/sh

też nic nie dało...

w trybie tekstowym próba logowania wypada tak:

```

nostromo login: antal

Password: moje hasło

Last login:Wed Feb 8 19:45:30 on :0

No directory /home/antal!

This is nostromo.uknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.15-gentoo-r-1) 19:45:30

nostromo login:

```

Wynika z tego, że nie widzi /home/antal... a ten katalog isnieje fizycznie, bo sprawdziłem..

Nadpisanie  .xinitrc też nie dało nic.

----------

## milu

```
ls -al /home
```

 i 

```
ls -al /home/antal
```

----------

## ANTAL

już wykonuję...

```

nostromo ~ # ls -al /home

total 16

drwxr-xr-x   4 root  root  4096 Feb  8 03:33 .

d-wxr----t  19 root  root  4096 Feb  6 02:53 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root  root     0 Jul 30  2005 .keep

drwx------   2 antal users 4096 Feb  8 03:28 antal

drwx------   2 magda users 4096 Feb  8 03:33 magda

nostromo ~ #

```

```

nostromo ~ # ls -al /home/antal

total 20

drwx------  2 antal users 4096 Feb  8 03:28 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root  4096 Feb  8 03:33 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 antal users  240 Feb  8 19:27 .bash_logout

-rw-r--r--  1 antal users  308 Feb  8 19:27 .bash_profile

-rw-r--r--  1 antal users 1301 Feb  8 19:27 .bashrc

nostromo ~ #

```

----------

## milu

hmm - no to jeszcze 

```
ls -al /
```

----------

## kamillys

a zobacz, czy kde startuje bez kdm'a, czy xdm'a. Może spod konsoli się uruchomi, a jak nie, to może coś więcej sie dowiesz, dlaczego nie działa.

----------

## ANTAL

```
nostromo / # ls -al

total 77

d-wxr----t  19 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:53 .

d-wxr----t  19 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:53 ..

-rw-------   1 root root  1862 Feb  5 00:16 .bash_history

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:52 bin

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  1024 Feb  4 22:10 boot

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 13140 Feb  8 20:19 dev

drwxr-xr-x  51 root root  4096 Feb  8 20:37 etc

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Feb  8 03:33 home

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:50 lib

drwx------   2 root root 16384 Feb  4 01:54 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:53 media

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096 Feb  8 20:39 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 Feb  7 01:16 opt

dr-xr-xr-x  75 root root     0 Feb  8  2006 proc

drwx------  16 root root  4096 Feb  8 20:19 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Feb  6 02:50 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root     0 Feb  8  2006 sys

drwxrwxrwt  22 root root  4096 Feb  8 20:51 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4096 Feb  5 18:48 usr

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 Feb  4 18:39 var

nostromo / #

```

Spróbuję, zobaczymy...

No i spróbowałem... Z takim skutkiem, że z powrotem jestem jako root... Co jest, że z root-a te cholerne X-y mi startują bez problemów... bez startkde... po prostu startx i wchodzi mi bez problemów KDE...

Gdybym wiedział co odwołuje się do /home/antal... Bo cały czas przy logowaniu (w trybie tekstowym) jest ten komunikat, że nie ma takiego katalogu...  Czyli, coś go nie widzi...Tylko co?...

----------

## cichy

Moze troche glupie pytanie, ale czesto kde zachowuje sie podobnie gdy cos takiego wystapi: Nie skonczylo Ci sie miejsce na dysku?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ANTAL

a wiesz, że sprawdzę... może...

Nie... na hdc3 mam 10GB wolnego, na hdc1 (boot) 43MB, reszta to fvat,swap...cdrom..

Ciągle nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie: czy to jest kwestia użytkownika, czy problem tkwi w tym, że system nie widzi albo /home albo  /home/antal... Jeśli tak się dzieje, to CO jest za to odpowiedzialne? A na to że nie widzi, wskazuje odpowiedź przy próbie logowania w trybie tekstowym (gzieś to na górze wstawiłem). Ktoś na forum newbie poradził mi zajrzeć do fstab. Ale ja nigdy w fstab-ie nie deklarowałem jakiegokolwiek /home. To nie jest osobna partycja, tylko katalog, więc cała ta propozycja byłaby tu lekko bez sensu. 

Poza tym zwróciłem uwagę na to, że o ile w katalogu /root jest sporo różnych odwołań, o tyle w /home/antal wieje pustką. Tam są CZTERY pliki: .Xauthority (pusty, porównywałem z analogicznym w /root gdzie jest wpis), bash_logout, bash_profile i bashrc. Żadnego katalogu Desktop, żadnego odwołania do programów, nie ma tam nic. A pamiętam, że tego było sporo... Nie bardzo się do tego czepiam, bo usunąłem użytkownika i stworzyłem go na nowo -  myślałem, że cokolwiek to da... Więc może mieć prawo.

Właśnie z tego też wnioskuję, że problem tkwi gdzieś indziej, a nie w samym userze. Zresztą "na brudno" stworzyłem zupełnie nowego usera, spod konsoli, z jego katalogiem w /home, przypisałem mu hasło, uprawnienia i dalej to samo... "No directory /home/vera!" Czyli to się dzieje albo w odniesieniu do katalogu /home, albo zatrzymuje się już na poszczególnych userach...

----------

